# Post-Covid Headaches



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

The Vid finally got our household 2.5 years in. I had a mild to moderate case that I've largely recovered from. Been 99% since Sunday even though I'm still testing positive on Day 11 (1st positive = Day 0).

I have a long history of dealing with migraines and a rare type. I had miserable headaches during the infection and now everyday around 2-3 pm I get a mild migraine like headache that OTCs don't touch. No other lingering symptoms.

Anybody have a similar experience? Anything help? Doctor's thoughts?


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

My wife has had the coof twice now. Both times the headaches were the tell tale sign she had it. Her headaches lingered for a week or so. 
Funny we’ve had COVID in the house 3 times now and I haven’t caught it yet.  I also spent a weekend driving with my brother the whole while he had it and still nothing.


----------



## DreadedBowHunter (Sep 22, 2021)

Pharmacy in Greek means Poisoning. Biblically the word is Pharmakia that translates in English as Socery. Pharmaceutical companies are literally killing off people that trust the medical industrial complex. Those that took the Covid vaccine WILL get Monkeypox (just the body desperately trying to detox the poisons the government shoots up people with. I get my health from my food not from the Iatrogentic Allopathic Medical Sorcery Industry. If anyone reads the word socery in the Bible it means the ancient governments poisoning the public. FYI🫡


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

🤦‍♂️

BC, from the people I've known that have had the most recent strain, and there have been a fair number, persistent fatigue ( sometimes brain fog) seems to last for 2-3 weeks, then subsides. Your migraine condition is probably exacerbated by the same process, and I would expect a similar finding. You should be good in a few weeks.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Somebody clearly is off their meds


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

johnnycake said:


> Somebody clearly is off their meds


Or on WAY too many meds... lol

Whats scary is how fast he had all of that primed and ready to post.

-DallanC


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

My son just hiked Kings peak with it this past week. He said it felt like his heart was going to explode. I've had body aches the last couple days and a headache that has lasted since early yesterday. I'm sure I've got it now too. We got it the first time last February.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

DallanC said:


> Or on WAY too many meds... lol
> 
> Whats scary is how fast he had all of that primed and ready to post.
> 
> -DallanC


I told everyone Olibooger has returned!


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

ridgetop said:


> My son just hiked Kings peak with it this past week. He said it felt like his heart was going to explode. I've had body aches the last couple days and a headache that has lasted since early yesterday. I'm sure I've got it now too. We got it the first time last February.


Hope y'all fair well with prior immunity to help. This Omicron variant kicked my butt AND a lot of people are fairing better than previous with strains, like Delta. I didn't test negative until yesterday though, Day 13; sounds like people are contagious longer with these variants.

Wishing y'all a fast recovery and a return to comfort soon.


----------

